# Response to Poopiekat's Thread



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Since Poopiekat has me blocked for some reason, I'll start this thread to comment on his post about the sawmill explosion.

I read the article twice but didn't see anything that hinted at a cause for the fire (i.e. dust in the ducts). Apparently they had a lot of oil and compressed gas bottles in the mill which conributed to the severity of the fire and amount of injuries.

If there's more to the story than that article I would like to see it.


----------

